# T-Home Entertain, Sonderkündigungsrecht nach Umzug und nicht Verfügbarkeit?



## Mr.Maison (3. November 2011)

*T-Home Entertain, Sonderkündigungsrecht nach Umzug und nicht Verfügbarkeit?*

Hi PCGHXler,

ich bin kürzlich umgezogen, Zwar nur 2km weiter aber wie es nun mal so läuft war vorher 50Mbit VDSL verfügbar und jetzt im neuem zu Hause eine 3Mbit Verbindung.

Am altem Standort hatte ich das T-Home Entertain Paket bestehend aus Festnetz-flat, 16Mbit Flat und dem TV-Paket. Da es jetzt nicht mehr möglich ist das TV-Paket zu nutzen frage ich mich ob ich schon vor eigentlichem Vertragsende aus dem Vertrag komme? Vertragsende ist eigentlich ~07/2012 und ist bereits gekündigt. 

Viele Dank für eure Antworten im vor raus.

Viele Grüße
Mr.Maison


----------



## Alaine (3. November 2011)

*AW: T-Home Entertain, Sonderkündigungsrecht nach Umzug und nicht Verfügbarkeit?*

Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, da du wie du bereits gesagt hast, das TV Angebot nicht mehr nutzen kann und Vertraglich festgelegt ist das du mindestens 11000 haben musst, da sonst das Fernsehen nicht geht. Aber ich bin kein Experte auf dem Gebiet


----------



## derJACK (3. November 2011)

Sowas tut immer weh von 50k auf 3k :-/ 
Ich Ruf mal eben meine Perle an die Arbeitet zufälliger weise bei der Telekom 

Anfrage läuft  Super wenn man da nicht immer in der Warteschleife hängt 



			
				Mr.Maison schrieb:
			
		

> Am altem Standort hatte ich das T-Home Entertain Paket bestehend aus Festnetz-flat, 16Mbit Flat und dem TV-Paket.



Also wenn du umziehst und Entertainment definitiv nichtmehr zu nutzen ist, was bei dir der fall ist, dann wird das runtergestuft auf Telefon und Internet... Sprich du hast kein entertain mehr aber zahlst das auch nichtmehr 
Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Pokerclock (3. November 2011)

*AW: T-Home Entertain, Sonderkündigungsrecht nach Umzug und nicht Verfügbarkeit?*

Rechtlich gesehen sieht das schlecht für dich aus: BGH: Keine vorzeitige Kündigung eines DSL-Anschlusses bei Umzug - Kanzlei Dr. Bahr

Versuche auf Kulanz zu hoffen.


----------



## derJACK (3. November 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtlich gesehen sieht das schlecht für dich aus: BGH: Keine vorzeitige Kündigung eines DSL-Anschlusses bei Umzug - Kanzlei Dr. Bahr
> 
> Versuche auf Kulanz zu hoffen.



So wie ich das Verstanden habe , bleibt der Festnetz Anschluss und das Internet bestehen , in dem fall streicht die Telekom einfach das entertain Paket.
Quelle: Telekom


----------



## Pokerclock (3. November 2011)

*AW: T-Home Entertain, Sonderkündigungsrecht nach Umzug und nicht Verfügbarkeit?*

War ein Sachverhalt, der am nächsten des TE war. Im Zweifel bei der Telekom nachfragen, aber eine vollständige Kündigung könnte Probleme machen.


----------



## Mr.Maison (3. November 2011)

*AW: T-Home Entertain, Sonderkündigungsrecht nach Umzug und nicht Verfügbarkeit?*

Ich danke euch für eure Mühen!

@Pokerclock: was meinst du mit 





Pokerclock schrieb:


> ...aber eine vollständige Kündigung könnte Probleme machen.


 ? Meinst du beim Anbieter Wechsel und der Verfügbarkeitsprüfung etc.?


----------



## Pokerclock (3. November 2011)

*AW: T-Home Entertain, Sonderkündigungsrecht nach Umzug und nicht Verfügbarkeit?*

Ich meine eine vollständige Kündigung aller Leistungen (DSL, Telefon, TV), wenn du vorhast bei jemanden anderen einen Vertrag abzuschließen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. November 2011)

*AW: T-Home Entertain, Sonderkündigungsrecht nach Umzug und nicht Verfügbarkeit?*

Hatte dasselbe Problem.
Von T-Home mit 16MBit an der aten Adresse zu neuer mit maximal 3MBit (6MBit DSL-Tarif)
Keine Chance mit vorzeitig kündigen!


----------



## Decrypter (6. November 2011)

*AW: T-Home Entertain, Sonderkündigungsrecht nach Umzug und nicht Verfügbarkeit?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Keine Chance mit vorzeitig kündigen!



So sieht das aus !
Kündigung ist nicht.



> So wie ich das Verstanden habe , bleibt der Festnetz Anschluss und das  Internet bestehen , in dem fall streicht die Telekom einfach das  entertain Paket.


Ist im Grunde richtig. Die Sache hat allerdings einen (gewaltigen) Haken !
Es ist ein neuer Vertrag mit neuer Laufzeit !



> Vertragsende ist eigentlich ~07/2012 und ist bereits gekündigt.


Dürfte sich damit erledigt haben, da es sich nach dem Umzug um einen anderen Vertrag handelt (da kein Entertain mehr verfügbar).
Da kommt dann der C&S Basic mit maximal DSL 2000 (in der IP Variante DSL 16000) und Internetflat, aber keine Telefonflat mit 12 Monaten MVLZ in Frage
oder
Call & Surf Comfort mit wieder 24 Monaten MVLZ in Frage

Raus kommst du aus deinem jetzigen Vertrag nicht, da Umzug einzig und allein in deinen Verantwortungsbereich fällt.
Für die Vertragserfüllung würde übrigends schon ein simpler Telefonanschlus wie der Call Start Standart für 17.95 reichen und Internet dann bei einem anderen Anbieter, der dann evtl. mehr als DSL 3000 schalten würde.


----------

